# connexion a un reseau "iciwifi"



## arnaudours14 (25 Septembre 2009)

bonjour,

je dispose dun Mac OS X version 10.5.6 et de Firefox version 3.5.3

voila mon problème:

Je souhaiterai me connecter au reseau wifi de la residence etudiante de mon amie.
ce reseau utilise un portail "iciwifi" je ne sais pas si qqun connait...

Mon amie a activé son compte utilisateur depuis un PC.

Donc lorsque j'active airport et que je clique sur le reseau de la residence, airport signale qu'il est connecté.
Je lance mon navigateur Firefox....l'adresse du reseau s'affiche ds la barre d'adresse.

http://portail.iciwifi.com/?loginurl...AEEED82A67856B

Mais un message apparait alors:


"""La connexion a échoué

Firefox ne peut établir de connexion avec le serveur à l'adresse portail.iciwifi.com.

    *   Le site est peut-être temporairement indisponible ou surchargé. Réessayez plus
          tard ;

    *   Si vous n'arrivez à naviguer sur aucun site, vérifiez la connexion
          au réseau de votre ordinateur ;

    *   Si votre ordinateur ou votre réseau est protégé par un pare-feu ou un proxy,
          assurez-vous que Firefox a l'autorisation d'accéder au Web."""""

A ma connaissance je n"ai pas de pare feu....
j'ai appelé la société informatique qui a installé le reseau wifi....mais les informaticiens ne connaissaient rien en Mac...

alors quelqu'un peut m'aider?
je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## arnaudours14 (29 Septembre 2009)

personne ne peut m aider?


----------



## arnaudours14 (4 Octobre 2009)

?????


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour

Je ne connais pas iciwifi, et je ne connais personne qui le connaisse. Ça va peut-être être dur de trouver des infos là-dessus.





arnaudours14 a dit:


> j'ai appelé la société informatique qui a installé le reseau wifi....mais les informaticiens ne connaissaient rien en Mac...


Il ne s'agit pas d'un problème d'ordinateur, mais d'un problème de *réseau*. Les informations qu'ils pourraient donner concernant les PC sont normalement directement utilisables sur un Mac (à moins qu'il faille utiliser un logiciel Windows qu'ils fournissent ou un protocole spécifique à Microsoft).


Ce que je vois pour l'instant, c'est que l'accès à _http://portail.iciwifi.com_ est dans un premier temps redirigé vers _http://192.168.182.1:3990/prelogin_ , c'est-à-dire à une adresse du réseau local, sur le port 3990. C'est donc la borne Wifi à laquelle tu te connectes qui prends le relais.

Pour ma part, n'ayant pas accès à ton réseau local depuis chez moi, je ne peux pas en dire plus.


Toutefois, à la lumière de ces quelques informations, on peut raisonnablement penser que l'accès à Internet est contrôlé par un *proxy*, auquel cas il faudrait paramétrer l'accès HTTP du Mac au travers de celui-ci, dans le panneau de configuration de l'Airport (il y a un onglet spécifique pour cela).

On peut aussi faire l'hypothèse que l'adresse à y inscrire est *192.168.182.1* et que le port est *3990* (ce n'est pas certain, mais c'est fort probable).


Mais si ça ne marche pas, il faudrait que tu demandes à la hotline s'il y a effectivement un proxy, et si c'est bien le cas, à quelle adresse IP et sur quel port il se trouve.

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas la marche à suivre pour paramétrer l'ordinateur qu'ils doivent te donner (surtout qu'ils ne semblent connaître que les PC sous Windows), mais uniquement les paramètres réseau nécessaires à la connexion.


----------



## arnaudours14 (4 Octobre 2009)

ok merci des infos!

donc si j'ai bien tout compris (suis une quiche en informatique!!) ds preference reseau:
- je coche la case proxy web (http)
- dans la case de serveur proxy fttp je rentre *192.168.182.1 : 3990

*je teste tout ca des que je peux!!!


----------



## arnaudours14 (9 Octobre 2009)

Bon j'ai fais comme ce qui est marqué précedemment....sans resultats!!!

j'ai appelé la hotline: le reseau n'a pas de proxy!!!

une autre petite idee?

sinon il reste la bonne vieille méthode de laisser un mot sur la porte d entree, si jamais il y a dautres utilisateurs de mac ds la residence


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Octobre 2009)

J'ai regardé de plus près l'URL que tu as donnée plus haut.

Il apparaît que tu tentes de te connecter à _wwwi_._orange_._fr_, mais il semblerait par ailleurs tu ne te sois pas encore logué (avec un login et un mot de passe valides).

D'autre part, comme l'adresse MAC de ton ordinateur figure clairement dans la requête, il est possible que le mot de passe puisse être différent d'un ordinateur à l'autre. Tenterais-tu par hasard de te connecter avec le login et le mot de passe de ton amie ?

As-tu bien suivi les recommandations d'iciwifi ?





> 1. Il vous faut un périphérique possédant une carte wifi.
> Un ordinateur portable
> Un téléphone portable
> Une console de jeux portable
> ...


Es-tu bien passé à un moment par le site _www_._Google_._fr_  ?


----------



## arnaudours14 (9 Octobre 2009)

en effet, ds l'URL il apparait wwwi.orange.fr
cette adresse etant ma page de demarage de firefox (je suis abonné à orange)
Mais pourquoi cette adresse apparait elle?

Quand la societe informatique à installé le wifi elle a fourni un code personnel a mon amie pr se connecter.
Ce code devant etre validé avant une date limite, mon amie qui n'a pas d'ordinateur a donc demandé a sa voisine de l'activer et de lui creer un compte (login et mot de passe)

dapres la societé lorsqu'on lance le navigateur, la page http://portail.iciwifi.com doit s'ouvrir et on doit y entrer un login et mot de passe....
Mais aucune page ne s'ouvre, et je n'accède donc pas au site de google...


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Octobre 2009)

arnaudours14 a dit:


> cette adresse etant ma page de demarage de firefox (je suis abonné à orange)
> Mais pourquoi cette adresse apparait elle?


Parce que Firefox essaye d'emblée d'y accéder, vu que c'est la page de démarrage du navigateur.

Mieux vaudrait démarrer sur une page blanche.



arnaudours14 a dit:


> Quand la societe informatique à installé le wifi elle a fourni un code personnel a mon amie pr se connecter.
> Ce code devant etre validé avant une date limite, mon amie qui n'a pas d'ordinateur a donc demandé a sa voisine de l'activer et de lui creer un compte (login et mot de passe)


Le temps limite indiqué est de seulement 15 minutes.

On peut se demander si l'activation a bien été réalisée (notamment si cela a bien été fait dans les temps), et si le fait de se connecter avec un ordinateur différent de celui qui a servi à faire l'activation ne poserait pas problème (vu que l'adresse MAC qui l'identifie est bizarrement envoyées dans la requête).



arnaudours14 a dit:


> dapres la societé lorsqu'on lance le navigateur, la page http://portail.iciwifi.com doit s'ouvrir et on doit y entrer un login et mot de passe....
> Mais aucune page ne s'ouvre, et je n'accède donc pas au site de google...


Le fait que ton navigateur tente d'accèder à l'URL que tu as donnée démontre à l'évidence qu'une connexion à une page d'accueil de la borne locale a bien eu lieu, et qu'une étape dans le processus de connexion à Internet a été franchie.

Il est étonnant que tu n'accèdes pas à la page qui demande le mot de passe.

Je te suggère donc :
- de vérifier que javascript est bien activé et que les cookies sont autorisés,
- d'enlever ta page d'accueil (i.e. la paramétrer sur une page vide),
- d'effacer les cookies,
- de retenter la connexion.

Si la situation n'évolue pas, retente l'expérience avec un autre navigateur (Safari, par exemple).


----------



## arnaudours14 (17 Octobre 2009)

j'ai effectué toutes les modifications sans résultats...
un ami possédant un mac (et qui sy connait plus que moi) a essayé de se connecter sans resultats...
J'ai essayé de me connecter avec un pc windows et ca à marché!!
apres plusieurs appels a la hotline je suis enfin tombé sur un responsable competent: le reseau pose des pb avec les macs, et une autre entreprise doit les aider pr configurer l'acces pour les macs....
donc pr l'instant l'acces au reseau ne peut se faire quà partir de Pc windows...

voila merci pr tous tes conseils et du temps consacré à resoudre mon pb


----------



## tungchao (11 Octobre 2010)

S'authentifier normalement avec le formulaire de connexion d'Iciwifi puis rapidement effacer dans l'url la chaine de caractère ":3990" et faire Entrer pendant le redirection et la connexion réseau marchera 

Ca fait des années que ce réseau Iciwifi n'est pas compatible Mac ni Linux et ils ne sont meme pas foutus de corriger leur authentification bugguée qui marche que sous Win ... A déconseiller donc fortement pour tous les administrateurs qui comptent utiliser le service d'Iciwifi pour mettre en place le réseau Wifi dans leur établissement.


----------



## Francisco87 (7 Août 2011)

Apparemment il n'y à plus ce pb. pour ma part, je n'ai plus à supprimer ce truc depuis quelques temps. -> Résidence Chambéry


----------

